# 7800 cassette on 7900



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi guys, does anyone know if a 7800 casette is compatible with the new 7900 system?
Thanks


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

yeah it is no problem


----------

